# when should a pigeon fly??



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

hi 
i have a pigeon thats 7weeks old and its still not flying is that unusual? when should he be able to fly?


----------



## pigeon loft (Aug 28, 2009)

*pigeon*

do not rush it it will go when its ready when it starts you will not stop it good luck


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

he justs stands and flaps his wings madly on the spot for bout 6-10seconds at a time but doesnt go anywhere, is this him trying?


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

He is working out the muscles and building it up so when he does fly, He'll have enough to circle your loft a few times. I have a feral that never really flew. He only flew once around my loft and that was it. Other than than, just in and out and about, just short distance. I plan on taking him out about a thousand feet and release him. BTW, he is about 6 months.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

If he's flapping about like that, he'll be flying soon. Within a week I'd guess.


----------

